# Upper Hale reservoir, Farnham.



## stu8fish (Aug 22, 2014)

An underground reservoir near Farnham Surrey that has featured several times in recent reports.
Above ground the site is unassuming and well camouflaged but it does show well on google earth.
The all knowing interweb has failed to find any relevant history on the site but searches reveal lots of history about the nearby military town Aldershot. This reservoir probably served parts of the military stationed nearby. 
Here is the usual wikisteal.
"In 1854, at the time of the Crimean War, Aldershot Garrison was established as the first permanent training camp for the British Army. This led to a rapid expansion of Aldershot's population going from 875 in 1851, to in excess of 16,000 by 1861 (including about 9,000 from the military). The town continued to grow, reaching a peak in the 1950s."
There are a couple of reservoirs close to this one. A modern underground type and a concrete structure that resembles a nail head just across the road. A short distance further onto the Caesar’s Camp is an empty open reservoir that on some maps/air photographs is full so I don't think it has been disused for long.
This site is made up of 4 reservoirs? two are accessible one square on and a round one. They are about 20-25 ft deep with steel ladders for access. 

My first visit sumer last year.

Tank. by stu8fish, on Flickr
Another view of the square one.


Reservoir slob. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The round one. It took me a year to gather courage for this climb,.


The round one. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Another view.


Upper Hale reservoir by stu8fish, on Flickr

The view when full. (Fisheye.)


Rusty by 
stu8fish, on Flickr



Underground. by stu8fish, on Flickr



Round by stu8fish, on Flickr












On top


Reservoir. by stu8fish, on Flickr






And a couple of lightpainting shots.


Reservoir frog. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Vulcan salute by stu8fish, on Flickr​This is a local spot for me and I am sure I shall return. 
As mentioned in other reports there is 3g signal down in the depths and the echo is awesome. I visited solo several times but when visited with a friend it was impossible to speak to each other from a distance due to the resounding echo.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice take on it mate, liking the lightpainted shots.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 23, 2014)

I really should give this a shot soon, stunning collection of photos, especially love the last two brilliant!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 23, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> I really should give this a shot soon, stunning collection of photos, especially love the last two brilliant!



Yeah, ive seen afew reports on this place and its not a million miles away from me. Id like to go here. 

Nice set of photos mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great collection you,ve got some stunning shots.I dont think I could climb the ladder!!


----------



## littlejohn (Sep 16, 2014)

Briliant pictures looks like a good explore, i think i would have the shakes going down that ladder


----------



## sunny100 (Oct 14, 2014)

Very interesting place to explore by the looks of it, nice photos!


----------



## Jak1 (Aug 6, 2022)

It looks like they're being demolished now. Drove past today & there's definitely walls, etc being removed.


----------

